# USA->DE software engineer hiring/visa process



## hgaustin

I'm seeking any comments, ideally based on experience.

My consideration is to move to Berlin for a couple of years and work as a software engineer or programmer.

I've read the formal outline of government requirements and it seems a bit too easy. 

I've a Bachelor's degree in computer science and work experience and lots of money to support myself and single/no kids.

My plan would be to go there on a short term non-work visa and seek a hired position and then in turn a work visa. 

In reality, is it indeed feasible for companies, including smaller ones, to hire in this way? I emphasize "feasible," as in the USA, there's actually huge red tape and many barriers to hiring non-residents for software positions- they are only awarded by lottery.


----------



## Nononymous

It does seem relatively easy, at least on paper.

As a US citizen you don't need a visa before you arrive in Germany, you can stay up to 3 months as a tourist, start looking for a job, and apply for residence and work permits once you find something. (How it goes after that, I'm not totally sure, but I think the chances are good.) Look into the "freelancer visa" as well, that might be a good option if you're only planning on staying a couple of years.

However, it's worth contacting some companies ahead of time. 

How is your German? Better possibilities if you speak the language, but in the IT world, not necessarily a huge barrier if you don't.


----------



## hgaustin

Nononymous said:


> It does seem relatively easy, at least on paper.
> 
> As a US citizen you don't need a visa before you arrive in Germany, you can stay up to 3 months as a tourist, start looking for a job, and apply for residence and work permits once you find something. (How it goes after that, I'm not totally sure, but I think the chances are good.) Look into the "freelancer visa" as well, that might be a good option if you're only planning on staying a couple of years.
> 
> However, it's worth contacting some companies ahead of time.
> 
> How is your German? Better possibilities if you speak the language, but in the IT world, not necessarily a huge barrier if you don't.


There's now a "jobseeker's visa" that is 6 months, which is available to other 1st world nationals (USA, Australia, Japan, etc) with a degree; and there doesn't appear to be any particular barrier to job eligibility, as long as it pays 45000 euros. (Or 35000 euros actually for IT fields.) The official website says that Federal Employment Agency approval isn't required. 

But I do wonder if things are indeed so easy, in real practice.


----------



## Nononymous

hgaustin said:


> There's now a "jobseeker's visa" that is 6 months, which is available to other 1st world nationals (USA, Australia, Japan, etc) with a degree; and there doesn't appear to be any particular barrier to job eligibility, as long as it pays 45000 euros. (Or 35000 euros actually for IT fields.) The official website says that Federal Employment Agency approval isn't required.
> 
> But I do wonder if things are indeed so easy, in real practice.


I looked into that as well, but as I'm only going to be in Germany for five months later this year, and will just work on contract (I have a job lined up) it didn't seem worth it.

I'm still a bit puzzled by this one for a US or Canadian citizen (who can just show up without a visa then apply for residence and work permits after arrival) the only advantage I could see was that you had six months to find a job, rather than the 90 days you'd otherwise be able to stay as a tourist.


----------



## sweetginger

Getting a 'Job Seeker Visa' will be trick due to lot pf paper works. you need to prove and provide a detailed plan during your stay and your action list to find jobs here. In addition you also need to show them what you will do if you don't get a job. This Visa is geared more toward 3rd Nations.

If you are a US citizen, best way would be come here for 90 days and try to get a job. If you have have one, then you can apply for a work permit, which is much easier process than a job seeker visa.

Hope this helps

SweetGinger


----------

